# Re-installing a P-trap behind a pedestal sink??



## Foodcubes (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi Guys, I had to remove the trap from my bathroom sink a couple weeks ago to recover a piece of jewelry, and have had a very difficult time reinstalling the p-trap.  The main problem is that pedestal almost entirely blocks access to the trap.

The pipes are so close to the pedestal, that I have to bend my wrists at an awkward angle and can just barely touch the plumbing with my finger tips. And to make matters worse, some of the parts bump against the structure, making it impossible to tighten all the way.


The sink is bolted and glued to the wall and the pedestal is glued to the floor.  I'm really hoping that I won't have to unbolt the sink and tear it from the wall and tear the pedestal from the floor just to be able to install and tighten up the P-trap.


All of the tutorials I have found online regarding pedestal sink installation are very vague when it comes to the P-trap installation.  Can anyone tell me how to go about re-securing the P-trap, preferably without having to tear out the entire sink?


Attached are the photos of this dreaded sink:
Flickr: foodcubes' Photostream


----------



## Redwood (Jul 4, 2010)

A good part of your problem is the p-trap is installed backwards.


----------



## Foodcubes (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Redwood!!!  That explains why the pieces were just barely fitting together before, and why it took me so long to put it together... backwards.  I flipped it around the correct way, and had it fixed in about three minutes.  Next time I will get some expert advice here before trying to do these things on my own.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad you got it fixed...


----------

